# First time chainsaw milling



## aussie milla (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi guys
I just want to share some pictures of my first time chainsaw milling. I'd made my own gig for my stihl chainsaw to try and cut some slabs off a Australian jarrah tree that was only going to turn into fire wood.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

nice looking wood. How about a few pictures of your set up?


----------



## aussie milla (Oct 10, 2013)

Ill get some pictures of it together its nothing flash. And using an under power saw for the job. But I found if I just take it nice and steady. I'm in no rush.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I have some driftwood logs I would like do try that with to see if I collected anything worth keeping


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Looking into my crystal ball, I see a bigger chain saw and much sawdust in your future! Always great to see someone's first efforts. Thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## aussie milla (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha thanks yes your crystal ball is spot on. There is a lot of this tree left to mill so ill be busy for a while. Iv only just filed my chain to make it a ripping chain. That should speed it up abit. The only down side is that we are coming in to summer. And we have fire bans for six mouths.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

The wildfires in Australia have been making the news here in the U.S. Sounds like a pretty serious situation. Hope all is well. Do you have to stop running the chain saw in fire season?


----------



## aussie milla (Oct 10, 2013)

Hay. Yeh the wildfires are really bad on the east coast of Australia thay have lost at least 200 houses and today is forecast to be the worst day for fires with two fires about to join it gonna be hard to slow it down. There's about 2000 fire fighters there with more arriving today from around Australia. I'm on the western coast of Australia at we have still been getting record amounts of rain. Our fire ban starts in November then no chainsaw or anything that could spark even farmer have to limit the use of tractors. I hope thay stop the fire soon iv seen more pictures over here then you'd see over there and it's terrible


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I built an Alaskian type chainsaw mill for a BEAR MCCULLOCH CHAINSAW I had about 10 years ago. I had cut down Popular trees and was milling the wood. The logs were about 5 foot long. I had bought the longest bar to go on the chainsaw and I think it was like 32 inches long. Had two holes drilled in the bar to be able to bolt the mill I made to it. The cutting area was like 25 inches after mounting the mill on the saw. It would take me about 10 to 15 minutes to cut a slab and the saw would use a tank of gas per slab. I still have the mill, but not the saw. I hoping to get a bandsaw mill in the future. I don't have any pics of the mill, as of now.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice aussie. I have heard that jarrah is quite hard. You have a nice piece of wood there, good value for a tank of gas :thumbsup:


----------



## aussie milla (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank chopnhack 

I have an endless supply of jarrah and other hard woods so there will be lots more picture and comments ill be loading up some more pictures later today.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

How's the market for the wood? Wish I could ship you a boatload of walnut in exchange for a load of your hardwoods. I think they'd sell well in certain markets here in the States.


----------



## aussie milla (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeh the wood market is good. There are so many good wood workers. Locally. I'm only starting out. My father in law is a ex saw doctor. Because most of our big mills have shut down due to government logging laws. So all the really small mill do pretty well. The price of hard woods are huge and rare that's why I'm cutting my own.


----------



## aussie milla (Oct 10, 2013)

Another pic of some more jarrah that I cut with my chain saw. Some of it I cut free hand I was only 3mm out of square. I was pretty happy. With that


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

You must be proud of that wood, to have a guard dog keeping an eye on it! Good idea. Every sawmill needs a "log dog". You've got sawdust in your veins, for sure-- no stopping you now!


----------



## knot head (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## aussie milla (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha yeh she my log dog no one messes with her. She come out wooding every time. There is another one asleep just around the corner.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the warning. If I'm ever in the neighborhood, I'll be sure to bring some bones (besides mine!). Happy milling!


----------



## aussie milla (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha there fussy dogs it would have to be cooked they don't eat uncooked meat for that reason and around my area thay bait foxes with poisoned uncooked meat.


----------



## aussie milla (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm also looking for a moisture meter to test my wood. If any one has and sites I can look at or what brand you use??


----------



## knot head (Dec 20, 2012)

aussiemilla said:


> I'm also looking for a moisture meter to test my wood. If any one has and sites I can look at or what brand you use??


I just bought a stihl moisture meter off of amazon for around $40.00. It works very well

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## aussie milla (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you very much wood king ill be getting my self one of those.


----------

